# Secondary compressor air tank



## Ropata (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm hoping someone can point me to a step by step guide to fitting a secondary tank to my compressor? I've trawled the net but there seems to be so many different ways and types. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 3, 2017)

Most people simply tee into the output line before any regulator and add an additional receiver that way. It does not need to be plumbed in between the pump and primary tank, if that is what you are thinking. Can be, but doesn't have to be. Use the largest line you can, and make sure it also has a working drain for condensate.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 3, 2017)

They can be added anywhere down stream of the pump, or off your existing tank. Doing this will Cause you compressor to run less often, but for a longer period of time. If you need more air (bead blaster, air sander,etc.) you would probably be better off upgrading to a higher output, two stage pump unit. Mike


----------

